
Using Raspberry Pi 3B+ as an Oil Tank Monitoring Solution - pettycashstash2
http://myoilguage.com/
======
pettycashstash2
I wanted to check my heating oil tank from anywhere and anytime and not worry
about running to the basement to check oil level. I also wanted to prevent
middle-of-the-night run-outs, especially during cold weather. This enables me
to track heating oil usage by the hour, quarter hour, whatever data capture
frequency I wish. I can now know how much oil burned exactly throughout the
day, and adjust the thermostat to conserve fuel. Detailed write up is on
Github
[https://github.com/pettycashstash/oiltankmonitor/wiki](https://github.com/pettycashstash/oiltankmonitor/wiki)

